# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  عقيلة حيدر ..{عليها السلام }.. الشام ،،،

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..*
*السلام على زينب الكبرى السلام على بنت النبي المصطفى وعزيزة علي المرتضى ...*


*صور التقطها من سوريا متأخرة جدااا بها لكن صورتها لاجلكم حينما جال بفكري ذكركم* 
*تقبلوها مني مع اعتذاري ..*

*الصور هذي اخذتها من البلكون /*
*البدايه (غيوم بسيطه كان الجو بارد نهارا اول ماوصلت الشقه )*
**























*هذي وقت المغرب ***




*وهذي في مولد النبي الاكرم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..*
*الضريح * يدوب هالصورة من الزحمة ..*













*واتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يجمعنا معكم في زيارة عقيلة بتي هاشم زينب الحوراء عليها السلام..*
*واتمنى تصويري يحوز ع اعجابكم ...*
*دمتم بخير ..*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*متبـاركهـ غناتي بالمولد*

*اللهـ يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الأخرة شفاعتهم*

*..*

*اللهـ أجواء جميلهـ* 

*<< حسرتيني على السفر* 

*رووعهـ مرره الصور*

*تسلم يديك شذاووي*

*..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رهيبه
السنة وكل سنة 
كلنا حجاج وزوار

----------


## مضراوي

روووعه 
 التصوير 
تسلم الايدين
تحياتي 
مضراوي

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكِ يازينب الكبرى
وعلى أخيك الحسين والعباس
وعلى الارواح التي حلت برحل الحسين ..
عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ..
عليكم بلعافية غناتي بزيارة العقيله
الله يرزقنا وياكم يارب
والتصوير حلو
واللقطات مرة حلوة
بس صاير عندك تشويش اشوي
مادري من نفس التصوير
او من الفوتوشوب ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية غناتي
وإن شاء الله السنه وكل سنه تروحي وتزوري ايمتنا سلام الله عليهم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

السلام عليكِ ياسيدتي ومولاتي عقيلة الطالبيين 
يابنت أمير المؤمنين
رزقنا الله وإياكم شرف العود والطواف بحضرتها الطاهره 
سلام الله عليها وعلى أمها وأبيها وجدها وأخيها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *متبـاركهـ غناتي بالمولد*
> 
> *اللهـ يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الأخرة شفاعتهم*
> 
> *..*
> 
> *اللهـ أجواء جميلهـ* 
> 
> *<< حسرتيني على السفر* 
> ...



الله يبارك بعمرج اسورة وكل عام وانتي بخير
ياارب يجمعناا قريب عندها
اي الاجواااء رووعه بجد تتمني ماتترجعي وتظلي عند السيده عليها السلام
مشكووووووورة خيووووة ع توااجدج الاروووع
لاحرمت تواصلج بصفحاااتي
دمتي بووووود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> رهيبه
> السنة وكل سنة 
> 
> كلنا حجاج وزوار



مرحبااا عفاااف
يااارب  ،، الله يرزقناا وياج زيارة الوديعه عليها السلام
تسلمييين غنااتي ع الحضور الجميييل
لاخلا ولاعدم منج بموضوعاااتي
دمتي بعين الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> روووعه 
> التصوير 
> تسلم الايدين
> تحياتي 
> مضراوي



 
*اخوي مضراوي*
*ربي يسلمك ع المرور الجميييل*
*لاعدم من تواجدك الطيب*
*دمت بخير......*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الله يتقبل غناااتي حتى لووو متأخررره >> قديمه اني موو خخخ  :bigsmile: 
حسرررتينااا على سوريا >> تبغى اتروح  :embarrest:  دعوواااتك
وانتي ما شاء الله عليش ما انسيتينااا بالصور كفييتي ووفييتي غنااتوو
حتى الكاشوان ما انسيتيه هع :)
والله يرزقنااا زيارتها في الدنيااا وشفاعتها في الاخره 
موفقه لكل خيرر وصلاااح غناتي 
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكِ يازينب الكبرى
> وعلى أخيك الحسين والعباس
> وعلى الارواح التي حلت برحل الحسين ..
> عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ..
> عليكم بلعافية غناتي بزيارة العقيله
> الله يرزقنا وياكم يارب
> والتصوير حلو
> ...



 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*مشكووورة هموووس ع التشجيع الحلووو والتواجد الاحلى*
*غناتي مو تشويش هذاا خوف اصور من البلكون وبجوالي* 
*خفت يطيح اللي قدرت عليه سويته* 
*وان شاء الله الجاي احسسسن* 
*وربي يجمعنا عند محمد وآل محمد*
*دمتي بحمى الجليل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكِ ياسيدتي ومولاتي عقيلة الطالبيين 
> يابنت أمير المؤمنين
> رزقنا الله وإياكم شرف العود والطواف بحضرتها الطاهره 
> سلام الله عليها وعلى أمها وأبيها وجدها وأخيها



السلام على سيدتي زينب عليها السلام مابقيت وبقي الدهر..
الله يرزقنا وإياكم خيتو حساسه قريب ان شاء الله ..
مشكووورة ع المرور العطر ..
دمتي بووود..

----------


## أموله

اللهم ارزقنا زيارته وشفاعته اياكم بالدنيا وآلآخره  


.. تتهني حبيبتي شذى .. عليك بالعافيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صور جميله واجواء بقرب السيده اجمل واجمل* 

*تسلم يمناك يالغلا* 
*السنه وكل سنه تروحي وتصوري لينا* 

*وان شاء الله نجتمع معاك بقربهم ياكريم* 

*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*موفقه .. وعساكِ على القوه *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> الله يتقبل غناااتي حتى لووو متأخررره >> قديمه اني موو خخخ 
> حسرررتينااا على سوريا >> تبغى اتروح  دعوواااتك
> وانتي ما شاء الله عليش ما انسيتينااا بالصور كفييتي ووفييتي غنااتوو
> حتى الكاشوان ما انسيتيه هع :)
> والله يرزقنااا زيارتها في الدنيااا وشفاعتها في الاخره 
> موفقه لكل خيرر وصلاااح غناتي 
> 
> دمتي بكل الأماني



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
منا ومنج غنااتي عواميه متأخرة واااجد اعرف بعد
الله يجمعنا وياج عند بنت أمير المؤمنين عليها السلام
ماانسى علشان خاطركم اصور كل شيء ..
ماانحرم عذب توااجدج عوااميتي الغاليه
دمتي بوود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم ارزقنا زيارته وشفاعته اياكم بالدنيا وآلآخره 
> 
> 
> .. تتهني حبيبتي شذى .. عليك بالعافيه



اللهم آمييين ربي يسمع منج امووله,,,
الله يهنيج وان شاء الله السنه نزور ويااج للسيدة زينب سلام الله عليها ...
ربي يعااافيج ع الاشرااقه الحلوووة...
دمتي بخير..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *صور جميله واجواء بقرب السيده اجمل واجمل* 
> 
> *تسلم يمناك يالغلا* 
> *السنه وكل سنه تروحي وتصوري لينا*  
> *وان شاء الله نجتمع معاك بقربهم ياكريم*  
> *يعطيك الف عافيه*
> 
> *موفقه .. وعساكِ على القوه*



وردة محمديه ..
تسلميييين خيوة وجودج هنا الاجمل ..
ويارب كل سنه ومعاج نزور آل بيت محمد عليهم السلام..
يعاافيك ربي ولاخلا من تواصلج الطيب..
دمتي بحمى المولى..

----------


## نبراس،،،

صووره رهييييبه خييه
الله يتقبل منكم يارب 
والله يرزقنا واياكم الوصوول ان شاءا لله
تسلم ايادييكم وعدستكم بعد :amuse: 
تحياتي لكم دمت بخيير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> صووره رهييييبه خييه
> الله يتقبل منكم يارب 
> والله يرزقنا واياكم الوصوول ان شاءا لله
> تسلم ايادييكم وعدستكم بعد
> تحياتي لكم دمت بخيير



الله يتقبل من الجميع يارب
ويرزقكم زيارة الوديعة سلام الله عليها 
مشكووور اخوي نبراس ع تواصلك الرئع
لاعدمت وجودك الكريم
دمت بخير

----------

